# Rice Bran Oil For Deep Frying?



## aeneas1 (Apr 5, 2005)

anyone using rice bran oil for deep frying? is it the "real" thing or just another product that will eventually be found to be less than half of what was advertised?

http://http://www.californiariceoil.com/

http://www.nutraingredients.com/new...4-rice-bran-oil

http://www.lsuagcenter.com/Communic...es/ricebran.asp

http://www.emediawire.com/releases/2005/4/emw223768.htm

moderators:

could you please delete this thread from the "cooking questions" forum category? thank you.


----------



## ozarkrose (Apr 4, 2005)

I am on my 2 nd gallon and LOVE this stuff. I do not use a deep fryer, just a large cast iron skillet. Since it has such a high burn point, it lasts a long time if you keep it clean. I also use it for sweet salad dressings; it seams to hold an emulsion very well.


----------

